# Deer Painting Finished



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Love the line work, the wash you have for the background I like very much so really like the loose feel to it, the more outlined color that is blocked in seems a bit to refined but maybe why this piece works. Nicely done...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

George924 said:


> Love the line work, the wash you have for the background I like very much so really like the loose feel to it, the more outlined color that is blocked in seems a bit to refined but maybe why this piece works. Nicely done...


Thanks I usually block in what I want to stand out more than others


----------

